# Member photo gallery...



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

The member photo gallery is now open.  Start posting phtos and then we can create categories based on they type of photos that get posted to prganize them later.

Each member can create 2 albums and upload 1MB.  There will be ways of getting more space and features soon.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2005)

Neat"o"!!!!  cool!  Thanks!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

That is a cute cat!  You can also view any members gallery by clicking on their name and selecting "View Memeber's Photo Gallery".  Also, you can create new albums and even share them.  So that way you can organize photos by events like 4th of July, Christmas or other options...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Andy!  Photos will make a lot of us very happy!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy this is such a great addition to the site. Thanks so much for adding this


----------



## Heat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Hi Andy*

I was wanting my pic of my Jack Russell deleted so i can describe him (redo it in other words). Kitchenelf was gonna talk to you about that? Can ya help me? Oh nice meeting you btw


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> I was wanting my pic of my Jack Russell deleted so i can describe him (redo it in other words).


I can delete that if you want me to. Are you sure you want to delete it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks MJ - I didn't see how I could delete it and I hadn't gotten a chance to mention it to Andy - sorry Heat - it's been busy around my house.


----------



## MJ (Mar 28, 2005)

You're welcome Kitchenelf. It's deleted now.


----------



## Heat (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Kitchenelf, i know your a busy person i thought you may have forgotten. Thanks MJ for deleting it . I was gonna repost it, but thats when i seen animals  posted on it. Now mostly member pics so i  will wait and see if theres another place to put an animals pic. hahha I like the members pics. Thanks again yall!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 28, 2005)

Lily my most wonderful pretty  cat was the first photo I put on the site. 
Go a head and put a photo of your dog!  He's part of the family


----------

